# Pay Raise



## army (24 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Greg Hawes <hawes@SEDSystems.ca>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 16:06:35 -0600 (CST)*
26 March 2001 
Ottawa -The Honourable Art Eggleton, Minister of National 
Defence, today  announced a 2.5 per cent pay increase 
effective April 1, 2001 for non-commissioned members, 
general service officers and pilots Lieutenant-Colonel and 
below as well as certain medical and dental officers 
Second Lieutenant and Lieutenant. In addition to this 
increase for 2001, many Canadian Forces CF members will 
also receive retroactive adjustments to 1999, bringing 
military pay on par with public service salaries.
"This Government is committed to ensuring that Canadian 
Forces  personnel continue to receive pay and benefits that 
recognize the uniqueness of military service and improve 
their quality of life for them and their families," said 
Mr. Eggleton. "The Government is also ensuring that our 
personnel receive pay and benefits comparable to members of 
the Public Service."
In order to bring salaries in line with those of the 
private sector,  medical and dental officers will receive 
an 8.86 per cent increase. These increases, resulting from 
an independent study, benchmark these officers to the 
private sector and should assist in attracting and 
retaining medical and dental expertise. 
Fiscal year 2001/02 pay improvements for officers above  
the rank of Lieutenant-Colonel are not known at this time 
and will be announced in due course.
CF members can expect to see the effect of these  
improvements in their mid-April pay.
The most recent pay and allowance increases are available 
on  DND/CF‘s internet website at 
 http://www.dnd.ca/hr/dppd/engraph/home_e.asp 

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (24 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Greg Hawes <hawes@SEDSystems.ca>* on *Tue, 27 Mar 2001 11:34:40 -0600 (CST)*
More pay for CF members
NR-01.017  26 March 2001 
Ottawa -The Honourable Art Eggleton, Minister of National 
Defence,  today announced a 2.5 per cent pay increase 
effective April 1, 2001 for non-commissioned members, 
general service officers and pilots Lieutenant-Colonel and 
below as well as certain medical and dental officers 
Second Lieutenant and Lieutenant. In addition to this 
increase for 2001, many Canadian Forces CF members will 
also receive retroactive adjustments to 1999, bringing 
military pay on par with public service salaries.
"This Government is committed to ensuring that Canadian 
Forces  personnel continue to receive pay and benefits that 
recognize the uniqueness of military service and improve 
their quality of life for them and their families," said 
Mr. Eggleton. "The Government is also ensuring that our 
personnel receive pay and benefits comparable to members of 
the Public Service."
In order to bring salaries in line with those of the 
private sector,  medical and dental officers will receive 
an 8.86 per cent increase. These increases, resulting from 
an independent study, benchmark these officers to the 
private sector and should assist in attracting and 
retaining medical and dental expertise. 
Fiscal year 2001/02 pay improvements for officers above the 
rank of Lieutenant-Colonel are not known at this time and 
will be announced in due course.
CF members can expect to see the effect of these 
improvements  in their mid-April pay.
The most recent pay and allowance increases are available 
on  DND/CF‘s internet website at 
 http://www.dnd.ca/hr/dppd/engraph/home_e.asp 
-30-
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

